# Kiran's 2.5 Gallon Iwagumi Shrimp Tank



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks great! And grats on your 1000th post you wanna be guru you :biggrin:

Those shrimps looks very red especially since you just got them today.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, but not as good as the PFRs I used to have (they died off in a horrible vacation/neighbor petsitter incident...) 

But, they survived being in 100+ degree heat! Pretty hardy if you ask me.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

hey that's a nice looking tank...13 females?...12 berries?!?!...you're going to have shrimps coming out your ears soon....LFS credits baby!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks man! Looks like some of them dropped eggs in the bag, seeing that it was over 100 degrees today. 9 still are berried. Still, 2 more have saddles. This is gonna be great, so long as they keep the eggs and they hatch. I mean, for all I know, they could hatch tomorrow!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

why don't you throw a fan over the tank...that'll keep the temps reasonable...

lol...so you name is Kiran huh...hahaha...i never knew...I always wondered...is a genius dude kiran?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL, yeah, that's me. Oh, and for clarification, the room temp of my room is 76-78. It was over 100 outside in the mailbox. But they were only there for 10 minutes.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

damn.. it amazing how those rocks look sooo nice.
makes a big difference :-/
where'd u get 'em!?


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Really missing my rcs now! Love the tank and really can't wait to see the babies! Making me want to set up my little tank. Maybe when I can afford to buy some rcs again! Good luck!!!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

gnod said:


> damn.. it amazing how those rocks look sooo nice.
> makes a big difference :-/
> where'd u get 'em!?


Yeah, took a while to figure the tank out even before filling it! I got 'em when I was in California earlier this summer. They're from Aqua Forest Aquarium in San Francisco.



CKJ said:


> Really missing my rcs now! Love the tank and really can't wait to see the babies! Making me want to set up my little tank. Maybe when I can afford to buy some rcs again! Good luck!!!


Yeah, I just hope the babies hatch and survive. I've had trouble breeding RCS before. I know, pathetic


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Update: Last night, the Amano decided to jump. It may have been from the stress of having a bunch of new friends introduced, or maybe those friends caused an ammonia spike and he decided that my carpet is a nicer, prettier place where there's perfect water parameters... Who knows. Being too lazy to test the water, I just did a 25% WC. Can't hurt... Figured it was good to do anyway, considering how many new inhabitants were introduced yesterday... Oh, and also, there's 18 shrimp, contrary to my original belief. Keep the comments coming!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Naw dude. Amanos jump anyways regardless of water parameters. I have yet kept an Amano in an open top tank that did not end up dried up on the ground. They are the Houdinis of shrimps.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL, yeah, I have a lid too... But he had been in the tank for 4+ weeks though... Oh well...


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

Haha those shrimp look gigantic in your 2.5. I don't think you'll have any problem getting your shrimp to breed, rcs are like rabbits! Can't wait to see it all grown in!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I got a CPO today... Pics to come!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice lil tank.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

So here's the update:
























































Here's the CPO. I was afraid to put it with my RCS because the tank, being an iwagumi, is just so sparsely planted, so I put him in my Ebi. Then I saw him stalking one of my CRS, so I divided my betta's tank and moved him into there. I was afraid the betta would eat him, so that's why I divided it. My birthday's in two weeks, I think I'll get the Fluval Spec and move either the betta or put the CPO with another one in there and hope to breed them.






































So, questions, comments, suggestions, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Nobody?


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

I really like it. Its very nice and clean looking.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks! Yours are very nice too!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

hahah...i want a CPO...but I don't want any shrimp stalking..


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, I really love it! IMO it's cooler than any shrimp, even CRS! The coloration is just awesome! It molted last night, so it must be doing well. I really hope to get another and breed them. They're just so hard to find! I got this one for a steal though. 5 bucks! Well, after a store credit for some plants and fish. They used to be 14 bucks, but they lowered it. Now they're 10! Even that is an amazing deal! That doesn't occur often at my LFS!

I bought one once when they were 14 bucks, and I put it in my ebi. Then it killed one of my uber expensive OEBT/ate it after it died (don't know which) and I got soooo pissed off I brought it back. But now I realize how awesome they are! The guy at the LFS said that he saw a neon eat one after it molted. My birthday's soon, so, I'm thinking I'll ask my parents for the Fluval Spec to breed these guys in. That'd be sick! Thanks guys, keep the comments coming!

Oh, and I wouldn't worry about putting a CPO in a densely planted tank with an established colony of RCS. I think that it'd pick some off, but not enough to notice. However, in my ebi, I have 13 CRS, and in my 2.5 I have 18 RCS, so it'd put a noticeable dent in my population.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

haha...maybe i'll put a nice betta and cpo in my breeder box....turn the breeder box to an execution chamber for culls...but if a CPO escapes...my tank could be toast.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

beautiful scape. I like your plant choices and the contrast between the black flourite and the bright red shrimp. It really makes their color pop


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice! I love your tanks.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks guys! I had a lot more blyxa bit it melted... May get more.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

I like your CPO.  If you decide to get another one, good luck breeding them ! Soon you may be swarming with them :hihi:

Your 2.5g rcs tank looks awesome.. makes me want to buy another 2.5g and set up yet another nano on my desk, except this time make it an iwagumi lol.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, the CPO is the coolest thing ever! I think he's even cooler than CRS. _That_ is a big statement. I will probably be getting another one and attempting to breed them (funds permitting )

On a side note, how do you guys think this tank would fare in the 2011 AGA aquascaping competition?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sweet looking tanks, congrats


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Hey is that the fluval pre filter sponge on the intake of your red sea filter? I have the same setup but the fluval doesn't fit perfectly. Right now I have a rubber band around it but I dont like how it looks. How did you get it to fit? Your little tank is sweet. I have 3.5g set up myself.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Love it. I wish I could scape that good with the rock I have.  Can't wait to see this grow out and see little shrimpies!


----------



## lilypies (Aug 23, 2011)

Look awesome well done


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks great! I can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll try to update tomorrow. These shrimp are reproducing like CRAZY and I have counted over 100, prob more like 150 now, another gave birth last night! The tank is FILLED with babies!


----------



## jerkosaurus (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome tank, I'm (im)patiently waiting for an update


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Just realized I forgot, I'll have to do it when I get home from school.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Update Time




























And a little teaser of my new Spec:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I like it, is the light getting the job done? I also like the clean up crew, do you ever see the Oto eating any food or is there enough in the tank to eat?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks like you had a shrimp explosion. I see your ad on the SnS. You can also consider trading some in at the LFS for store credit. You might get a bit less money, but you won't have to ship and you can dump a ton at once. Most LFS will give your $1.00 each. Call them up and see how many they'll take. Keep the Fatty Females and you'll be back at 200 shrimps in no time.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Yup, I did that first. They sell them for 12.99, RIDICULOUS. I got 18 of em online for 1.5 times that price. They give 1/3 store credit, so I brought in 12, thinking I was gonna make some bank. And then the guy said he'd take them but they were too small, so he gave me $6 total, 50 cents per shrimp. I got so pissed off I'll never do that again, taking advantage of a kid. Unless I need something there and I have spare adults, but they might come up with some excuse then too...


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Did you take them to FB? I got some little ones there not long ago, though not at $12.99.. I've done a ton of business with them and rarely end up with their retail pricing.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

What?!?! Do all your negotiating over the phone. Tell them you want straight up $1.00 per shrimp credit and they will be at least juvies. Then tell them you're bringin in 50 shrimps or have your dad bring them in so they don't try and mess with you.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, you're right, I should send my dad. Indian guys know how to haggle right


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Yeah, you're right, I should send my dad. Indian guys know how to haggle right


 
It's in the Asian Blood bro the neotiations. No haggling though. Pre-negotiated over the phone. Just don't let them reneg on you when you show up. Next time they try and do that, don't even do the deal. You don't need $6.00 store credit that bad. Just walk out on them. I'd rather flush the shrimps down the toilet than let them reneg or rip you off. You sound like your old enough to hold your own. Don't let your age hold you back....so I take back bringing in the Dad part fight your own fights.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol thanks for the sage advice. I really should have walked out on em.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, you're almost 1 year in the plantedtank scene, and you have how many tanks now?
2.5g, Ebi, Spec, anything else you haven't mentioned :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

My other (ugly) 2.5 gallon halfmoon betta tank. Are you saying that's a lot or little, it's hard to tell, seeing how many tanks some people here have!


----------



## Virtual Roadie (Nov 11, 2011)

This thread has been such a great read, thanks! I just put together my very first tank today, a Fluval Spec 2 gal. I'm learning about cycling and waiting patiently. I'll buy a test kit tomorrow. Do you recommend putting in a few fish flakes or would it be better to try to get some filter media from my LFS to jump start the cycling process? How long do you think it may take to cycle a small tank like this?
You have me sold on making this a shrimp tank! Any advise on type of shrimp to start with? How many? How do you tell male from female? What do you feed your shrimp? I hope you don't mind all the questions, but you seem to have had great success with your tanks and I hope to do the same with mine. I can't wait to get going with shrimp now, but will wait patiently for the cycling to complete. I have a feeling a bigger tank is in the near future for me! Thanks again for the great info in this thread, it's been so helpful for this newbie


----------



## bastage (Dec 21, 2011)

So although I have been lurking here for a while I never bothered registering as I already belonged to several fish/aquarium forums. So the point is that I registered just to comment on this thread. 

I have 3 of those 2.5g tanks just sitting on a shelf (used to keep my betta's in them before I upgraded the betta tanks).. Thanks to this thread they will get retrofitted to become shrimp tanks now.. Such an awesome ideal for these little tanks.


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

Awesome tank and shrimp. Right now I'm just barely making it with the small amount of money I squeeze out of my parents during xmas and birthdays to feed the birds and reptiles. I can't wait to get a job as soon as I turn 16 in Feb!


----------

